
Tell HN: The Economist is still blocking Lynx, 2 months after contacting support - rahimnathwani
I&#x27;ve been a subscriber to The Economist for many years. I usually read it on the app, although it&#x27;s nice to have the paper edition too. Both feel quite clean.<p>Almost 2 months ago, I read of someone complaining about lynx being blocked:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11379473<p>I checked, and found the same. So I logged a support request. I was a given a case reference (EDGQ999577X), but AFAIK nothing has been done to resolve the issue.<p>I&#x27;ve followed up by email 4 times since filing the original request on 30th March. Each time, I&#x27;ve received either:<p>A) No response, OR<p>B) A generic response like &#x27;We can confirm that we have passed this on to the relevant team for further investigation. We will contact you as soon as this information has been received.&#x27;<p>In my last email I asked for contact details for their complaints department, but that also went unanswered.<p>If you work for The Economist in some relevant capacity it would be great if you could chime in here.
======
bifrost
I use lynx too but I've come to expect a lot of sites just won't work with it
anymore. Its annoying. Might be wortwhile to see if lynx will support some
variety of textual rendering of JS...

~~~
rahimnathwani
In this case lack of JS is not the cause. The Economist is serving an error
after seeing the user agent string. Spoofing the user agent string would be
enough.

